# Repelant for ticks?



## duckslayer15

Ive heard that taking garlic tablets about 2-3 days before you go out in the woods will make the ticks not bite you...they will get on you but they wont bite. Anyone else heard this "urban myth/or not"?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

that ones new to me, but the garlic should be far out of your system in 3 days. i just wear fishing waders and they keep off pretty well as long as you have long sleeves on.


----------



## Guest

There's no repellent for ticks. Pull yor socks over your pants and keep a close eye out for the little bastards. I've had limes once, tick was stuck on thetop ofmy head!! Pills for "curing" it made me puke every time I took them for 3 months straight. If you don't catch it right away, you're dead.


----------



## dblkluk

I have been using OFF. Sprayed mostly around my legs and feet, when I'm out working with my dog. Earlier this year I wasn't using it and I was covered with those damn things in no time. The last few days I have been spraying it on before heading out and haven't had one on me since. Seems to be working for me!


----------



## Guest

You guys alredy have ticks out there in NoDak?? Just got my first tick today here!!! Lucky it was a woodtick.


----------



## dblkluk

Yep, got the first one, three weeks ago!!


----------



## Tony Vandemore

I believe the active ingredient is Permethrine. Repel makes it as well as the other companies. Permanone is what the Repel kind is called (or that is the actice ingredient and Permethrine is the name, whatever) and it comes in an orange can with a blue lid. This stuff is awesome. You have to spray it on your clothes and then let your clothes air out for a few hours. It lasts two to three weeks. Ticks get on your clothes and roll off dead. I have not had one tick since I started using this stuff.


----------

